# AC 170 hydraulic pump



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a 1970 Allis Chalmers 170 gas. I noticed the past couple of weeks that it had trouble lifting the haybine. I just thought there was something tight on the haybine. 2 days ago, my dad was picking up bales. The first 8 went fine, after that it could barely lift one.

All I have done so far is read the forums, and check prices. If it turns out that the pump needs to be rebuilt, is this something I could do myself? Does it take any special tools? A reman pump is about $2,000, where a kit is $190.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Changed filter/filters and checked fluid level?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not familiar with a AC170, gear pump or variable displacement piston type? I've done both, variable displacement is a bit more involved but not super scary.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's a gear pump. It's made by Webster.

Fluid level is good, and I can't get a filter until Monday. But since it happened suddenly, I wouldn't suspect the filter. I will change it anyway.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Go to www.allischalmers.com there are guys there that can answer your questions and help you.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

On Monday, the hydraulics worked fine again. Tuesday it was back to low pressure. There has to be a pressure regulator somewhere in the system. Maybe it's stuck or dirty?


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

In order of importance, canister filter (these should be changed at least once per year..as water collects in the bottom. Air leak ( tighten all return line flexible couplers), Clean pick up screen at the bottom of the hydraulic sump. Get a shop manual. As far as I recall no pressure regulator is present. The intermittent nature of the problem suggests a supply problem not a delivery/pump problem. I'm familiar with the 175 with the front mount pump..late model 170s had the same arrangement..I'm not all that familiar with the side mount pump..


----------

